

Ask HN: I own the domain ide.as - what should I do with it? - cuchosan

I registered ide.as for a project that didn't work. Should I keep it, sell it, give it? What are your experiencies?
======
bernatfp
You could launch a contest in which some startups that would like to use the
domain can offer you a small stake in exchange for the domain. You pick up the
startup you like the most and lease the domain to them. Looks like a fair
change that can return something in a long-term. If the startup doesn't work
in, lets say, 1 year, you get your domain back.

------
xvolter
Good catch. Make it a forum so people can post ideas on what to do with it? Or
a bit more useful: you could remake kickstarter, recreate something like DIY
project sites (<http://www.instructables.com/id/Magnetic-Rubik-s-Dice-Cube/>),
make it a specific-category site for ideas (home improvements, meal recipes,
wedding planning, etc), list it for sale and see how much you could get for
it, forward it to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idea> \- or some things that
are a little more unique: make it a project listing site, allowing people to
upvote projects, services, and devices they'd most want (similar to
kickstarter, but no money involved, allowing you to get a reasonable idea for
how viable an idea is in a rather refined market [techies who actually would
go and read it]).

~~~
cuchosan
Many thanks xvolter! I like the "ideas list" idea.

------
ges
<shamelessplug> Post it on friendsdomains.com </shamelessplug>

~~~
tehwebguy
This is like an entire site dedicated to this very question. Very cool.

------
debacle
Shop it. What's the worst that could happen?

~~~
cuchosan
you mean sell it?

~~~
xvolter
Yes, he means list it to see what you can get. If you don't get anything
reasonable, then don't sell it. However, most services do stiff you out of a
huge percentage, I'd avoid selling it, it's a hassle.

